# كيفية تصميم شبكة الغازات الطبية للمستشفيات الجزء(الاول) (الثاني) .



## magdy el wakeel (13 أغسطس 2007)

اخوتى الاعزاء عند طلب احد المراكز الطبية تركيب شبكة غازات طبية من احد المهندسيين يجب عليه الاهتمام بما يلى:
شبكات الغاز لها اكثر من تصميم انجليزى او فرنسى وهى اكبر المدارس الشائعة فى هذا المجال وسنتكلم عن كل منها على حدى فيما بعد لكن لولا كيف يتم حساب الكميات للمكونات وكذلك سعات المحطات المركزية سوف اتكلم الان عن مكونات الشبكه وسابداها من مخرج الغاز الطبى اكسجين - هواء - اكسيد نيتروز - شفط (خلخلة هواء)
وهو فى النظامين انجليزى او فرنسى متماثل من حيث نظرية التصميم وان كان التصميم الفعلى مختلف فكلاهما مكون من جزئن رئيسيين اولهما ويسمى first وهو عبارة عن صمام مركب على جزء نحاسى ومركب عليه ماسورة نحاسية ويتم توصيله بماسورة الغاز وفائدة الصمام الموجود به انه يقع الغاز فى حالة فك الجزء الثانى للمخرج وهو ما يسمى بال scaned وهو غالبا مصنع من النحاس المطلى بالنيكل كروم وبه صمام ايضا لا يسمح بمرور الغاز الا فى حاله تركيب مأخد الغاز به و الجزئين يثبتان على الحائط داخل علبة بلاستيكية وتحسب كمياتهم كالتالى:
بالنسبة لغرف المرضى يركب بها غاز الاكسجين والشفط ويتم حساب عددهم كالتالى:
عدد اسرة المرضى × 50 % اى انه اذا كان لدينا مستشفى عدد اسره المرضى به 100 سرير يتم تركيب المخارج على عدد 50 سرير فقط لكل سرير مخرج اكسجين + شفط نظرا لانه لا يمكن ان يحتاج نصف نزلاء اى مستشفى الى الغاز الطبى فى نفس الوقت وعيل تصبح نسبة 50% هى اكثر من امنه لاى مستشفى.
بالنسبة لغرف العناية المركزة والاستقبال والاطفال المبتسرين يركب بها غاز الاكسجين + الشفط + الهواء ويتم حساب عددهم بنسبة 100% من عدد الاسرة بهذة الاقسام.
بالنسبة لغرف العمليات يركب بها غاز الاكسجين + الشفط + الهواء + اكسيد النيتروز ويتم حساب عددهم بنسبة 100% من عدد منضدة العمليات بهذه الاقسام ويتم زيادة مخرج هواء 7 بار فى غرف عمليات العظام لتشغيل مثقاب العظام كما يوجد مخرج شفط غازات التخدير المتطايرة وهى الغازات التى تنتج من عمل جهاز التخدير لمدة طويله فيتم شفطها وطردها خارج غرف العمليات.
مخارج الغازات حتى نتمكن من استخدامها يجب ان يتوفر لدينا فلوميتر للاكسجين او منظم شفط بالبرطمان للشفط او مأخذ غاز (بروب) للهواء واكسيد النيتروز ويتم حساب كمياتهم كالتالى:
فلوميتر الاكسجين للمرضى = عدد مخارج الاكسجين بغرف المرضى × 50%
فلوميتر الاكسجين للعناية المركزة والاستقبال والاطفال المبتسرين = عدد مخارج الاكسجين × 75%
فلوميتر الاكسجين للعمليات = عدد غرف عمليات الولادة فقط وذلك فى حالة احتياج الطفل المولود للاكسجين اما غرف العمليات فيتم تركيب مأخذ اكسجين ويوصل بجهاز التخدير الموجود به فلوميتر.
منظم شفط بالبرطمان للمرضى = عدد مخارج الشفط بغرف المرضى × 50%
منظم شفط بالبرطمان للعناية المركزة والاستقبال والاطفال المبتسرين = عدد مخارج الشفط × 75%
منظم شفط بالبرطمان للعمليات = نسبة 100% من عدد منضدة العمليات. 
ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليكم والمرة القادمة ننتقل الى جزء اخر من شبكة الغازات.


----------



## magdy el wakeel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*كيفية تصميم شبكة الغازات الطبية للمستشفيات الجزء الثانى.*

اخوتى الاعزاء الجزء الثانى الذى سوف اذكر ما اعرفه عنه على امل ان يفيدنى اى اخ بتصحيح ما قد اقع فيه من اخطاء فى الجزء الاول كان الحديث عن مخرج الغاز الطبى والان الحديث عن شبكة المواسير الطبية ( المواسير الطبية هى مواسير مصنعة للاغراض الطبية وبعد تصنيعها عادة ما تشحن بغاز خامل لمنع تاكسد المواسير من الداخل وتقفل بدايه ونهاية كل ماسورة لمنع الشوائب و الاتربة عن التسرب الى داخلها و المتوافر منها بمنطقتنا العربية هى من انتاج شركتى موللر و شركة يورك شاير ) وكما قيل من قبل هناك النظام الانجليزى و كذلك الفرنسى و الفرق الرئيسى بينهم يظهر بوضوح فى تصميم واقطار شبكة المواسير 
فالنظام الفرنسى
يعتمد على ان يخرج الغاز من المحطة المركزية بضغط متوسط ( من 8 : 10 بار ) وبناء عليه تكون اقطار المواسير الخارجه من المحطة المركزية الى الادوار المختلفة ( العمود الصاعد ) لا يزيد قطرها عن 16 مم معتمدا على انه وبفرض حدوث اى فاقد فى ضغط الغاز اثناء صعوده للادوار المختلفة لن يؤثر فى اى حال من الاحوال على ضغط التشغيل للاجهزة الذى يتم التحكم فيه بواسطة تركيب مخفض ثانوى على مداخل الادوار والاقسام المختلفة و مهمته تخفيض الضغط المتوسط الى ضغط التشغيل للاجهزة المختلفة وهو ضغط 4 بار وللمحافظة على هذا الضغط يتم تخفيض اقطار المواسير كلما تفرعت الى الاقسام المختلفة حتى نصل الى قطر 10 مم عند توصيل الشبكة الى مخرج الغاز كل ماسبق التحدث عنه لا يطبق على خط الشفط (خلخلة الهواء) حيث يحدد قطرها حسب قدرة ماكينة الشفط وعدد المخارج المركبة عليها ويمكن ان تبداء بقطر 54 مم فى المركز الطبيه الكبيرة علة ان تنتهى بقطر 10 مم.
اما عن النظام الانجليزى 

فيكون ضغط الغاز الخارج من محطاته المركزية ضغط منخفض من 4 الى 4.5 بار وبناء عليه هو لا يتحمل اى فقد فى الضغط اذا طالت خطوط الغاز وتوزعت الى اكثر من مكان لذلك عند تصميم شبكة المواسير لهذا النظام يجب مراعاة الاتى:
قطر الماسورة الخارجة من المحطة المركزية تكون باكبر قطر تسمح به هذه المحطة.
فى حالة وجود ادوار مختلفة بعدد مخارج كبير يكون لكل دور خط غاز خاص به (اى لكل دور عمود صاعد منفصل) ويبدأ من المحطة المركزية الى كل دور على حدى وذلك لضمان صعود الغاز لكل دور دون فقد فى الضغوط وتدرج المواسير فى هذا النظام حتى تصل الى 12 مم عند التوصيل لمخرج الغاز.
طريقة تركيب الواسير ولحامها.

المواسير تركب بواسطة قفيز معدنى على بعد من 100 الى 120 سم ويتم لحامها بالتسخين بواسطة لمبة لحام تستخدم غاز الاكسجين والاستيلين مع وجود فضة لحام خالية من الشوائب قدر الامكان وتسمى فى مصر بالفضة البيضاء ولمع تكون ثانى اكسيد الكربون داخل المواسير نتيجة التسخين واللحام يجب اثناء اللحام امرار غاز النيتروجين داخل المواسير.
يراعى ان تكون خطوط الغاز مستقيمة وعند الانحناء اما ان يتم ذلك بواسطة كوع من نفس نوع المواسير وبنفس القطر او ان يتم الانحناء بواسطة ماكينات تكويع مخصصة لهذا الغرض.
صناديق العزل والتحكم.

وهى تركب على مداخل الاقسام المختلفة وتتكون من منظمات الضغط للادوار والمحابس التى نستطيع بها عزل بعض الاقسام عند الضرورة وبعض الصناديق تحتوى على حساسات لاجهزة الانذار.
ارجوا ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليكم وفى حالة الرغبة فى اى معلومات تفصيلية برجاء التفضل بالسؤال لعل الله يوفقنى على الاجابة والى اللقاء فى الجزء الثالث.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مجهود طيب
مشاركات الرابط التالي كذلك يحتوي موضوعmedical gases system
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36987

وفقكم الله


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك ومجهود طيب ما شاء الله.
ولكن على حد علميا ن القطر النهائي للمخرج في النظام الفرنسي 8ملم
والانجليزي 10 ملم، فما قولك اخي الكريم؟
وفقك الله


----------



## mohabd28eg (14 أغسطس 2007)

منور الملتقي بوجودكمــ


----------



## mohabd28eg (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مجهود طيب


----------



## mohabd28eg (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخى الفاضل و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ مجدي الوكيل .

تحية طيبة .

نتابع موضوعك والله يعينك .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ مجدي الوكيل .

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع فعلا كان ميسر وسلس واضح جدا .

اريد ان اسأل سؤال .

1- لماذا يكون قطر الأنبوب في البداية من المصدر كبير ثم يتدرج الى المنفذ بقطر اصغر .
2- كيف تكون المفاقيد في الضغوط في حالة طول المسافة التي يمر بها الهواء .

وشكرا مقدما ومع تقديري واعتزازي .

البغدادي .


----------



## am_em (14 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز على المجهود الطيب بارك الله فيك وكان فى عونك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## magdy el wakeel (15 أغسطس 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء مع حفظ الالقاب وفائق الاحترام م/ محمد الكسوانى - م/ شكرى محمد نورى - mohabd28eg - am_em لكم منى خالص التحية والشكر على اهتمامكم الذى اشرف به وفقكم الله ورعاكم.


----------



## magdy el wakeel (15 أغسطس 2007)

عزيزى م / محمد الكسوانى اتشرف بان ارد على سؤال سيادتكم ان قطر الماسورة من المخرج فى النظام الفرنسى من الخارج 10مم وفى النظام الانجليزى 12 مم مع العلم اننى قد قمت بتجارب سابقة فى تصنيع هذة المخارج وقد حققت نجاحا لا باس به وقد كانت هذه هى الاقطار الموجودة بالنظامين.
ونانا اشكر لك اخى الكريم اهتمامك بالمنتدى عموما فمشاركاتكم جميعها بناءة ولم منى كل التقدير و الاحترام.
اخوك / مجدى الوكيل.


----------



## magdy el wakeel (15 أغسطس 2007)

عزيزي م / شكرى محمد نورى.
بالنسبة لسؤال سيادتكم.
1- لماذا يكون قطر الأنبوب في البداية من المصدر كبير ثم يتدرج الى المنفذ بقطر اصغر .
بالنسبة لسؤال سيادتكم عن تدرج القطر للمواسير من قطر كبير فى بداية الخط عند المحطة المركزية الى مخرج الغاز فهذا مثل بسيط عند انشاء خط تغذية مياه لاى وحدة سكنية او تجارية يكون خط مواسير المياه فى بدايته ذو قطر كبير ويتدرج الى ان يصل الى قطر 1/2 بوصة داخل الشقق وذلك للمحافظة على ضغط المياه فى العمود الصاعد الذى يغذى جميع الشقق فاذا لم يتم ذلك فقد الضغط فى الخط العمومى عند اول استخدام للطابق الارضى بالمثل فان ضغط خط الغاز يعمل بنفس النظريه ارجوا المعذرة على هذا المثل البسيط فالمنتدى يقراه الخبراء ومن هو اقل خبرة منهم.
بالنسبة لسؤال سيادتكم
2- كيف تكون المفاقيد في الضغوط في حالة طول المسافة التي يمر بها الهواء.
بالنسبة للمفاقيد فان طول المسافة يستتبعه بالتالى كثرة عدد المستخدمين للشبكة والذى سوف يؤثر على ضغط الغاز فى العمود الصاعد مع كل استخدام للغاز فضلا عن ارتفاع احتمالات وجود تسريبات فى خطوط الغاز سواء لسوء التنفيذ او لاى عوامل خارجيه قد تؤثر على شبكة المواسير.
واخيرا لا يسعنى سوى تقديم الشكر الجزيل عل اهتمامكم بالموضوع.
اخوك مجدى الوكيل


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (15 أغسطس 2007)

magdy el wakeel قال:


> عزيزى م / محمد الكسوانى اتشرف بان ارد على سؤال سيادتكم ان قطر الماسورة من المخرج فى النظام الفرنسى من الخارج 10مم وفى النظام الانجليزى 12 مم مع العلم اننى قد قمت بتجارب سابقة فى تصنيع هذة المخارج وقد حققت نجاحا لا باس به وقد كانت هذه هى الاقطار الموجودة بالنظامين.
> ونانا اشكر لك اخى الكريم اهتمامك بالمنتدى عموما فمشاركاتكم جميعها بناءة ولم منى كل التقدير و الاحترام.
> اخوك / مجدى الوكيل.


مشكور وبارك الله فيك اخي على التوضيح
كنت اقصد ان القطر الداخلي هو 8ملم في النظام الفرنسي و10ملم في الانجليزي وذلك حسب ما قمت بدراسته قبل عامين في دورة متخصصة في النقابة والحمد لله احمل شهادة في MGD ، فلذلك اختلط الامر حين مررت بالاقطار التي ذكرتها انت.
بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله والى الامام.


----------



## magdy el wakeel (16 أغسطس 2007)

عزيزى م / محمد الكسوانى اعتذر عن سوء الفهم الذى وقعت فيه.
اخوك مجدى


----------



## الدكة (17 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

ونأمل تكملة الموضوع لأهميته لمهندسي الميكانيكا بالمستشفيات .

هذا بالإضافة الى المعادلات الخاصة بكل غاز من الغازات الطبية ، ومضخة الشفط كذلك

ولك جزيل الشكر ،،،


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (18 أغسطس 2007)

magdy el wakeel قال:


> عزيزى م / محمد الكسوانى اعتذر عن سوء الفهم الذى وقعت فيه.
> اخوك مجدى


لا عليك اخي الكريم...
وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب...


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## magdy el wakeel (19 أغسطس 2007)

*كيفية تصميم شبكة الغازات الطبية للمستشفيات الجزء الثالث.*

اخوتى الاعزاء بعدما عرفنا ماهو مخرج الغاز وكيفية تركيبه مع ماسورة الغاز والفرق بين النظام الانجليزى والفرنسى نتحدث عن الجزء الثالث بعد المخرج والماسورة وهو منظم الضغط الثانوى وهو موضح تفصيليا فى الملف المرفق ونعود الى وظيفته فى شبكة الغاز واين يركب فهو يركب على اما على مداخل الادوار او على مداخل الاقسام والذى يحدد مكان تركيبه هو عدد المخار التى يقوم المنظم بتغذيتها فاذا كانت كمياتها كبيرة فانها تحتاج الى اكثر من منظم حيث ان لكل منظم سعة تصريف وعادة مايكون 40 م3/س.
عند تركيب منظم الضغط الثانوى فانه يقوم بتخفيض الضغط للغاز من ضغط العمود الصاعد والذى يكون فى النظام الفرنسى عادة 8 بار الى ضغط التشغيل للاجهزة وهو 4 بار وهو مزود بعدد 2 محبس وذلك لاتاحه امكانيه عزل القسم او الدور المركب عليه المنظم وذلك فى حالات الطوارىء كما انه مزود بعدد 2 مخرج غاز يمكن عن طريقهم تغذية الدور المركب على مدخله المنظم بالغاز بدون الاعتماد على المحطة الرئيسية.
كيفيه تغذية الدور من منظم الدور.
لو افترضنا وجود مشكلة فى المحطة المركزية للاكسجين مما تسبب فى قطع الغاز مع قسم الرعاية مثلا فكيف يتصرف الفنى المختص اولا عليه احضار اسطوانه اكسجين مركب عليها منظم اكسجين وخرج المنظم مركب عليه خرطوم (تيوب) مماثل لخرطوم جهاز التخدير ومركب عليه مأخذ غاز والان اذا فتحنا اسطوانة الغاز وضبطنا ضغط الخرج للمنظم المركب عليها على 4 بار ووصلنا ماخذ الغاز الموصل بالمنظم الى منظم الدور نلاحظ ان الغاز اندفع من الاسطوانة الى المنظم الى الماخذ الى منظم الضغط الثانوى الى شبكة المواسير الموجودة بقسم الرعاية ويرعى اغلاق محبس الغاز الذى يسمح بخروج الغاز الى باقى الاقسام الموجود على العمود الصاعد لقد قلنا ان منظم الضغط مزود بعدد 2 مخرج اذا يمكن تركيب نظام التغذيه السابق على اسطوانتين مع ملاحظة ان ماسبق ذكره يجب تجهيزة باسرع وقت حيث ان قطع الاكسجين يمكن ان يتسبب فى حالات وفيات للمرضى بالرعايه او محضن الاطفال لا قدر الله لذلك يقال ان شبكة الغاز هى اهم ما فى المستشفى حيث ان اى عطل فى اى جهاز بالمستشفى يمكن تداركة باحضار جهاز غيرة ماعدا شبكة الغاز لذلك يراعى الامان فى تصميم شبكة الغاز لضمان عدم تاثر المستشفيى فى حالة حدوث اى عطل بها.
اما عن النظام الانجليزى فانه دوره ليس تخفيض الضغط بقدر ماهو المحافظة عليه ويركب فى مجموعات داخل صندوق يسمى صندوق العزل والتحكم وفى كلا النظامين يمكن ان يوصل معه حساس للضغط يوصل على جهاز الانذار ارجو متابعة الصور المرفقة واعتذر اذا كنت قد عجزت عن توضيح اى جزء مما سبق وفقنا الله واياكم.
Specifications
*1- Manufactured from brass plated with nickel Krum.*
*2- Decreasing pressure from 12 bars to 600m bar.*
*3- Inlet pressure gauge (from 0to 16 bars).*
*4- Outlet pressure gauge (from 0to 10 bar).*
*5- Tow emergency valve (able to contact with cylinder).*
*6- (Open – close) inlet pressure valve.*
*7- (Open – close) outlet pressure valve.*
*8- Measure valve for the wanted pressure.*
*9- Fixing plate.*​ارجو متابعة الصور المرفقة.
1​Inlet gauge​*2*​*Out let gauge*​*3*​*Measuring valve *​*4*​*(open – close ) valve *​*5*​*(open – close ) valve*​*6*​*Inlet conector*​*7*​*Out let conector*​*8*​*Out let Emergency valve*​*9*​*Inlet Emergency valve*​*10*​*Gas flow direction*​*11*​*Gas Kind*​


----------



## magdy el wakeel (19 أغسطس 2007)

اعزائى المشرفين على الموقع اعذرونى فلا اعرف كيف اضم هذا الجزء الى الاجزاء السابقة برجاء اذا كانت هناك طريقة لذلك ارجو ابلاغى بها.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع...
اخي يمكن لصق الرابط فقط في موضوعك لتسهيل الوصول الى مواضيعك السابقة او نسخ رابط موضوعك الذي تريد التنويه للرجوع له ثم كتابة 
الجزء الاول(على سبيل المثال)

وتقوم بتظليلها ومن اضغط على الشكل




في اعلى صفحة اضافة موضوع جديد او الرد على مشاركة.

ومن ثم لصق االرابط فيها ومن ثم موافق
المثال في الاسفل يضم الجزء الاول من موضوعك اخي الكريم

*كيفية تصميم شبكة الغازات الطبية للمستشفيات الجزء الاول.* 

وفقك الله


----------



## magdy el wakeel (20 أغسطس 2007)

*كيفية تصميم شبكة الغازات الطبية للمستشفيات الجزء الرابع.*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=62656
*اخوتى الافاضل بعد شرح تركيب مخارج الغاز فى الجزء الاول وشبكة المواسير فى الجزء الثانى ومنظم الدور الثانوى فى الجزء الثالث وهو موضوع فى المشاركة 19 نصل الان الى المحطات المركزية و نبداء بنظام الاكسجين المركزى وهو من جزئين محطة توصل باسطوانات الاكسجين وتركب فى المستشفيات الصغيرة والمتوسطة الحجم وفى المستشفيات الكبيرة يتم اضافة خزان اكسجين سائل او محطة توليد اكسجين وهى غير مستحبه لانه بالتجربة العملية هى فاشلة على الاقل فى مصر.*
*محطة الاكسجين المركزية وهى نفس تصميم محطة اسيد النيتروز.*
*Automatic central station ) Specially designed for distribution* *of medical gases**.
**and ensures Completely safe continuous gas distribution*​​​​*Advantages*​​*This Automatic central station is enable gas stored under High pressure (200 bars) in cylinders to be reduced to (10 bars).*​​*-Supply continuous gas distribution though automatic switching to a reserve source before exhausting the source on duty.*​​
​​*Applications*​​*The* *Automatic central station are specially manufactured and designed for* *distribution of medical gases (O2-N2O- …etc**….) *​​​​*Operating principle*​​*Two pressure reducers limited at 10 bars Are Connected to Automatic Change over of the station one bank of Cylinder is open first and the second bank of cylinders after the first opened bank will be on duty and the second will be the reserve source.*​​*On duty source will supply gas as far as the out put pressure is duffisant ( ∆ P for change over is 2.5 bar ) when on duty source is exhausted, out put pressure decreased and the change-over switch on the reserve source and pressure increase again. Technician only exchange empty cylinders.*​​
​​*Specifications*​​*-Flow rate ……………………………………………….up to 50 m3/h*​​*-Flow rate ……………………………………………….up to 100 m3/h*​​*-Storage capacity ………………from 1 to  cylinders connected in series*​​*-Maximum Authorized service pressure ……………..230 Bar (Iso DIN 10289)*​​*-Nominal pressure.......................200 Bar at 15° C*​​*-∆ P for Automatic Change over ………………..2.5 bar maximum*​​
​​*Safety instructions*​​*-The Station include V.S.P valve and the main function of this valve is to isolate the pipeline systems from *​​*-The sours of supply (main shut-off valve ) to supply the pipe line system with an emergency supply, and to give over pressure protection to the primary network in any event*​​*-The V.S.P valve has relief valve change and maintenance of the outlet possible without interruption of gas distribution .*​​
​​*High Pressure flexible*​​*Description*​​*-High pressure flexible allow connection between gas cylinders at pressure 200 bar and manifolds of the gas central station .*​​*-The high pressure flexible test pressure 375 bar .*​​
​​*Oxygen high pressure* *flexible*​​*-Manufactured with a stainless steel corrugated tube fitted into a plated stainless steel hose with a security cable attached with clamps.*​​*-Length : 1000 mm*​​*-Cylinder side : Hand wheel “F” type ( diameter 22.91 x 1.814R )*​​*-Manifold side : female connector 21.7x1.814R brass- polyamide gasket *​​
​​*Nitrous oxide high pressure* *flexible*​​*Manufactured with Teflon tube fitted into a plaited stainless steel hose with a security cable attached with clamps*​​*-Length : 1000 mm*​​*-Cylinder side : Hand wheel “G” type (Diameter 26x150R male )*​​*-Manifold side : female connector 3/8 GI brass-Polyimide gasket *​​
​​*Manifolds*​​*Description*​​*Manifolds are made with one or several non return valve blocks specific for each gas and connected with a 5x10 mm degreased copper pipe *​​*The manifolds allow distribution of gases from cylinders or racks to the automatic change over reducer through high pressure flexible.*​​
​​*Features*​​*-Maximum working pressure: 230 bar (iso/din 10286)*​​*-The ( Manifold ) have a filter inside.*​​*-The ( Manifold ) manufactured from brass.*​​*-Oxygen : intake connector 21.7x1.814 male with gasket *​​*-nitrous oxide : intake connector “3/8”R male with gasket.*​​
​​*High pressure valve*​
*-Manufactured from brass *​​*-Maximum work pressure: 230 bar (iso/din /10286 )*​​*-Hand wheel : aluminum*​​*-Welding connectors : 10 mm*​​*هذة المواصفات لمحطة اكسجين تعمل حسب النظام الفرنسى.*
*برجاء تنزيل الملفات المرفقة ولكم جزيل الشكر.*


----------



## magdy el wakeel (20 أغسطس 2007)

فى انتظار تعليق الاخوة.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ مجدي الوكيل .

تحية طيبة .

لقد ادمجت الأجزاء الأربعة في باب واحد لكي يصبح الموضوع متكامل وكتلة واحدة وعدم تناثره .

مجهود رائع اعانك الله وجزاك خيرا .

البغدادي .


----------



## magdy el wakeel (21 أغسطس 2007)

*صورة توضيحية لشبكة الغازات الطبية.*

احب ان اضيف هذه الصورة المبسطه للشبكة بالكامل من اول المحطات حتى المخارج وتوضح الفرق بين الاقسام المختلفة للمستشفى الصورة فى الملف المرفق.


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (21 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (21 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك..وجزاك الله خيرا...
مجهود طيب ولك جزيل الشكر يا اخي العزيز...


----------



## basha40 (22 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية 
عندي سؤال : متى نستخدم اكسسوارات الانحناء و متى نستخدم التطعيج بالماكنات الخاصة ؟ و لك الشكر الجزيل مسبقاً
و إذا كان عندك اي بحث بما يخص محطة توليد اكسجين للمشافى يا ريت لو تزودنا بخبرتك بهذا المجال وشكرا
بانتظار ردكم الكريم


----------



## magdy el wakeel (22 أغسطس 2007)

اخى العزيز basha40 الاكسسوارات تستخدم اذا كانت الماسورة تلف حول عمود وزواياه قائمة مثلا اما اذا كانت فى انحناء داخلى كمثال الزاوية بين اى عمود والحائط الملاصق له يتك استخام ماكينة التكويع (التطعيج) وعموما وبالتجربة العمليه الافضل التركيب كما يطلب استشارى العملية فهناك بعض الاستشاريين يطلبون تركيب كيعان (اكسسوار الانحناء) فى اى زوايا قائمة ويخبروك ان ذلك لضمان عدم التأثير على كفائة امرار الغاز داخل المواسير وهناك بعض الاستشاريين يطلبون عدم استخدام الاكسسوار الا عند الضرورة وذلك لتقليل اللحام فى خط المواسير لان كثرة اللحامات يرفع من نسبه احتمال حدوث تسريب فى الغاز المار داخل المواسير لذلك يفضل سؤال استشارى العملية قبل التركيب عن كل ما يخص التركيب وطريقة لحام المواسير ونوع الغاز المستخدم فى اللحام بأختصار سؤاله عن كل ما يمكن ان يؤدى الى عرقلة العمل فيما بعد اما عن محطات توليد الاكسجين فاعتذر لنقص الخبرة بها وان كنت اعدك بالبحث عنها وارسالها اليك وعموما انا لا انصح با ستخدامها لفشلها على الطبيعة فى مصر.


----------



## Ahmed Saidam (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا الاخ مجدي الوكيل على المعلومات القيمة..
ممكن اسالك بعض الاسئلة طبعا اذا ما في غلبة عليك.
1)ممكن تشرحلنا بتفصيل قليل عن طريقة لحام المواسير في الاغراض الطبية (بالاخص عملية تمرير غاز النيتروجين اثناء اللحام ... كيف يتم ذلك؟

2)طريقة شبك المواسير والاسلاك في في الاذرع المتحركة الموجودة في غرفة العمليات (كما في الصورة??

3) هناك عدة انواع من الفلاتر تستخدم في انظمة الهواء المضغوط وهواء الشفط... ممكن تشرحلنا وظيفة فلتر البكتيريا الموجود نظان الشفط ومبدا عمله وبعض الصور التوضيحية له ان امكن؟؟

4) كيف يمكن تحديد(حساب) حجم وحدة الهواء المضغوط او هواء الشفط وحدة الاكسجين واكسيد النيتروز في المستشفى (ما هو االستهلاك المتوقع لكل Out let او لكل مريض)؟؟

وك جزيل الشكر


----------



## magdy el wakeel (28 أغسطس 2007)

*عزيزى احمد اعتذر على التاخير.*

*عزيزي أحمد*


بالنسبة للسؤال الأول عن لحام خط المواسير يتم آلاتي:-
1-تجهيز أسطوانة نيتروجين مشحونة ومركب عليها منظم نيتروجين وموصل بخرطوم مرن يتم توصيله في بداية خط المواسير المراد لحامه ثم تفتح اسطوانة النيتروجين ثم المنظم المركب عليها على أن يكون خرجه على اقل ما يمكن وبعد كل ما سبق سنلاحظ تدفق النيتروجين داخل خط المواسير وبالتالي نقوم بلحام الخط على أن نراعى آلاتي:-
*أولا اللحام يبدأ من المكان الذي به اسطوانة النيتروجين ثم الذي يليه وهكذا.*

*ثانيا اللحام يكون بالفضة البيضاء (الخالية من الشوائب).*

2 - بالنسبة للسؤال لكيفية توصيل الذراع فالذراع يكون بداخله وصلات مرنه(خراطيم) لكل غاز وخرطوم يوصل في أحد طرفيه بمخرج الغاز المثبت بالذراع والطرف الآخر يكون حر خارج الذراع وعند توصيل شبكة المواسير إلى اقرب مكان من الذراع يتم في نهايتها لحام ( بنز) وهو مشابه لخرج أي منظم اسطوانة ويتم تركيبه الطرف الحر من الخرطوم في أل ( بنز) بواسطة قفيز معدني بنفس طريقة توصيل خرطوم لمبة اللحام في المنظم الخارج من اسطوانة اللحام.
ملحوظة عامه لضمان جودة اللحامات بالمواسير يتم اختبارها عند ضغط يساوى 1.5 ضغط التشغيل العادي.
بالنسبة للفلاتر برجاء فتح الملفات المرفقة وستجد بها ما تريد أن شاء الله.
بالنسبة لحساب تصريف المخارج سيتم التحدث عنه تفصيلا في الجزء القادم أن شاء الله.


----------



## magdy el wakeel (31 أغسطس 2007)

*المواصفة الفنيه لشبكة الغاز (بعض النماذج)*

CENTRAL OXYGEN SUPPLY SYSTEM.​ AUTOMATIC CENTRAL GAS STATION 160M3/h 2×10​​AUTOMATIC CHANGE OVER BETWEEN THE MANIFOLD ON DUTY AND THE ONE ON STAND-BY ​​PRESSURE SWITCHES AND PRESSURE GAUGES INDICATE THE LEVEL OF GAS IN THE CYLINDERS, THE MANIFOLD ON DUTY - THE CHANGE OVER AND ACTIVATE IF NECESSARY.​​MAIN STATION INCLUDES:-​​
PRESSURE REDUCER CAPACITY 160 M3/HR
AND AUTOMATIC CHANGE OVER ASSEMBLY.
DISCHARGE MANIFOLD AND RACK.
HIGH PRESSURE SWITCHES FOR SIGNALISATION
SAFETY VALVE SET AT 10 BAR.
TWO RACKS ( 2X10 CYLINDER HOLDERS )
7. PRESSURE REDUCER AND H.P VALVE FOR BY BASS.​​MEDICAL COMPRESSED AIR SYSTEM​DUPLEX COMPRESSED AIR ATLAS COPCO.
CENTRAL COMPRESSED AIR STATION CONSISTS OF:-
COMPRESSED AIR TYPE LF 40-10. 
ACTUAL CAPACITY: 7.6 L/S
DRIVE POWER: 5.5 KW.
CURRENT: 3 PHASE / 380 V./50HZ
NOISE LEVEL: 83 DBI
COMPRESSED AIR TANK :
CAPACITY 500 LITRE.
CENTRAL PRESSURE GAUGE.
SAFETY VALVE.
SHUT OFF VALVES AIR OUTLET.
SHUT OFF NON RETURN VALVE.
AUTOMATIC ELECTRIC DRANE.​COMPRESSED AIR DRYER ZANDER. 
FLOWRATE 30 M3/H.
DEW POINT + 1.7 C (35F).
SET OF AIR MEDICAL FILTERTION ZANDER.
1 PREFLTAER TO REMOVE WATER.
1 PREFLTAER TO REMOVE OIL 0.01 MICRON.
1 CARBON FLTAER MICRON.
1 PBACTERIL FLTAER.​SWITCH CONTROL CABINT:​Two switch control cabinet permitting run compressors ​​(One per each compressor)​​Permitting run compressors​​Alternately as well as simultaneously during​​Peak consumption periods each comprising​​The following:-​​One power switch​​One double protective circuit breaker​​One three phase current air break contactor ​​Three auxiliary contactor for base load changes and trouble in diction​​One stepping relay for automatic base load changes​​Two service hour meter​​One adjusting switch stop automatic​​One indicating lamp for operation​​One pressure switch for base load or peak load​​One switch to choose the priority of the pumps one only for the to pumps.​ 
CENTRAL VACUUM .​ Duplex Vacuum Pump
Suction Capacity 100 M3/Hr. 
Current 3 Phase/ 380 V / 50 Hz​​Motor Power 2.2 kW.​​Noise Level 70 dB.​​R.P.M 1400 N/Min.​​Vacuum Tank:​​Maximum Operating Pressure To 10 Bar.​​Capacity 500 Liter.​​Central Pressure Gauge.​​Shut Off Valves.​​Switch Control Cabinet:​​1 Power switches On – Off (For Each Pump).​​2 Triple Protective Circuit Breaker.​​1 Double Protective Circuit Breaker Control Voltage.​​2 Auxiliary Contractor for Base Load Changes and Trouble Indication.
1 Stopping Relay For Automatic Base Load Changes.​​2 Service Hour Meter.​​2 Adjustable Switch Stop- Automatic.​​2 Indicating Lamp For Operation.​​1 Pressure For Base Load Or Peak Load (One Only For The Tow Pumps.​​Trouble Indication Contacts Will Connect To A Free.​​Complete With Phase Sequence Failures.​​Bacterial Filters​​For The Protection of Machines and Containers and To Filter the Exhaust Air Comprising.​​· Bacterial Filters For Medical Use, Efficiency 99.98% Of Particles 0.02 mm And Volume Floweret 200 M3/Hr
· Secretion Collecting Device (Glass)
 · 3 Ball Valves.​ Alarm System For Medical Application 
Master Alarm System:
This alarm will be used for the main o2, n2o, air and vacuum station.
One alarm will be placed in the main gas station and the other one telephone room. 
The alarm is visual and audible with a button for silencing only the audible signal but the visual signal will only goes off when the trouble is shouted.
The alarm box will give the following: 
. Alarm for o2 pressure drop (left and right side).
. Alarm for n2o pressure drop (left and right side).
. Alarm for the compressed air (4bar) pressure drop.
. Alarm for the vacuum abnormal pressure.​Local Area Alarm System:
This alarm will be used for the main o2, n2o, air and one alarm will be placed in the main gas station and the other one in the telephone room.
The alarm is visual and audible with a button for silencing only the audible signal but the visual signal wills only goes off when the trouble is shouted.
The alarm for o2 pressure drop.
. Alarm for o2 pressure drop.
. Alarm for n2o pressure drop.
. Alarm for the compressed air (4 bar) pressure drop
. Alarm for the vacuum abnormal pressure
Area Alarm Will Be Supplied As Follows: 
For 2 gases 
For 4 gases
Central Pipe Line Network.​​Hard copper pipe, seamless from outside & inside, acid free with special leakage test sign according to international specifications.​​Capped form both ends. ​​Cut to length of 6 meters diameter degradation & mall thickness to meet gas flow demands with minimum pressure drop.​​​Special Copper Pipes​Washed And Degreased Seamless Hard Drawn Copper Tubing In Accordance With Astm Standers Provided With Protective Caps At Both Ends The Welding Will Be According To The Astm Standards Using Silver Alloy.(22 / 16 / 12 / 10 Mm )​ SHUT OFF BOXES FOR CONNECTION TO WARNING SYSTEM ​Shutoff boxes with built. - in manometers amid shutoff valves are provided on each floor die pipelines, convoying the various gases etc Ate leading to these boxes.
This arranging permits to isolate parts of the groups of corisuming1rni~s any dine when maintenance and repairs are necessary in the various hospital sections Manometers rasp. Vacuumeter show the pressure (negative pressure) actually prevailing in the
Pipes.
The shutoff box is made of a concealed varnished steel sheet with door which cm be locked or taken off.
The shutoff valves, pipes and manometers ( resp. Vacuumeter) are housed in
The box.
One manometer (resp vacuumeter) is provided for each shutoff valve. V/hen a warning installation has been planned arm additional Electro pneumatic switch is provided for each gas ( resp. Vacuum )
(a) 2 - fold for 2 gases 
(b) 3 - fold for 3 gases
(c) 4 - fold for 4 gases
(d) 5 - fold for _5 _gases

MEDICAL GAS SERVICE OUTLETS
For oxygen, and vacuum reinstalled and manifold medical cupper tubing.
Service outlets shall consist of standard gas outlets which entirely eliminates the risk of confusing the various gases.
A)  Rapid gas take-off shall be of standard type with check valve at the inlet to the relevant plant.
B)  The take of shall be marked with conventional signs to indicate the gases, which they carry.
C) Double valve outlet.
D) The plugs shall be of different labels depending on the gases.
Plugging in the connector plug flow meters or connecting hoses of the equipment used opens the socket valve.
The body of the outlet must be maneblock (i.e. Must be one piece only)
Also the must be comprising two non-return valves and the outside one complete with plastic filter.
Each outlet must be complete with the wall mounting box and the sliding cover.
The plugs shall be of different labels depending on the gases.
Plugging in the connector plug flow meters or connecting hoses of the equipment used opens the socket valve.
The body of the outlet must be mane block.
Also the outlet must comprise two non-return valves and the outside one complete with plastic filter.
Each outlet must be complete with the wall mounting box the sliding cover​ 

​
​​


----------



## شبارجل (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل كاتب الموضوع

لك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير على مجهودك الكبير

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## magdy el wakeel (2 سبتمبر 2007)

جزانا واياك يا اخى


----------



## magdy el wakeel (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الى جميع الاخوة بالمملكة لدى مصنع صغير لانتاج بعض مكونات اجهزة شبكات الغاز وابحث عن موزعيين بالمملكة فهل يمكن ايجاد موزعيين مع توافر الدعم الفنى لهم بفريق متخصص بهذا العمل ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## tdm (31 أكتوبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبد الله فهد (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جهد كبير و معلومات غاية في التفصيل و اسأل الله أن يوفقكم إلى كل خير و يفتح عليكم أبواب الخير في الدنيا و الأخرة و يبعد عنكم كل شر في الدارين و يرزقكم الرق الحلال الطيب


----------



## magdy el wakeel (13 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى عبد الله فهد لقد هزتنى دعوتك ولا املك سوى ان ادعوا الله ان يجمعنا فى الفردوس الاعلى مع حبيبنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحابته اجمعين امين امين امين


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (29 نوفمبر 2007)

ننتظر حساب تصريف المخارج

وفقكم الله


----------



## مروان20 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
ولكن معذرة كيف يتم حساب المواصفات والقدرة المطلوبة لكل منCENTRAL VACUUM وCOMPRESSED AIR 
بالنسبة لمستشفي صغير او كبير ياريت بالارقام وجزك الله كل خير


----------



## magdy el wakeel (9 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى ابو حبيبة واخى مروان جزاكم الله كل خير بالنسبة لموضوع الحسابات التى سبق وطلبتموها فهى كالتالى:
لو افترضنا ان هناك مريض يستخدم شبكة الغاز فهو يستنشق الغاز فى مرحلة الشهيق والسعة الكلية لكميه الغاز الذى يدخل الى صدر كل انسان بالغ هى 2/1 لتر فى المرة الواحدة وعدد مرات التنفس فى الدقيقة 18 مره وعليه تصبح الكمية الاجماليه 9 لتر / دقيقة وبالتالى 9×60 = 540 لتر / ساعة.
علما بان المريض العادى لايستهلك اكسجين فقط مثلا بل يضاف اليه الهواء عموما هذا هو اقصى استخدام لاى مريض من اى نوع من انواع الغاز اما عن كيفيه حساب سعات ماكينات الشفط والهواء فقد سبق ذكر الطريقة والنسب المئوية حسب عدد مخارج الغاز اما المخرج نفسه فبه غاز مضغوط عند ضغط 4 بار وهو يعطى خرج حتى 60 لتر / دقيقة.


----------



## مروان20 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراوازادك من كل ماتتمناه اخي اريد مثال واضح لاختيار مواصفات المكن المطلوب وعلي ماذا يعتمد هل علي عدد امتارالمواسير او عدد طوابق المستشفي
و لي استفسار اخر لقد ذكرت الطر ق الفرنسية والانجليزية اين الالمان من كل ذلك
وشكرا


----------



## راجي رضا الله (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## hmhegypt86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عز الدين المنياوى (6 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الواثق (16 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير
ما هو الفرق في الافضلية بين الانجليزي والفرنسي وما هو الشائع في الاستخدام في دولنا العربية .
وارجوا ايضا افادة موسعة عن صناديق العزل والتحكم .
مع خالص شكري واحترامي ,


----------



## magdy el wakeel (20 يناير 2008)

عزيزى محمد الواثق من حيث الافضلية بين نظام الغاز الانجليزى والفرنسى والالمانى فان النظام الانجليزى يأتى فى المقدمة ثم الالمانى ثم الفرنسى هذا من حيث كفائة التشغيل اما فى دولنا العربية فالنظام الفرنسى هو المسيطر تقريبا وذلك لانه الاقل فى التكلفة مقارنة بالانجليزى والالمانى فهو يساوى نصف التكلفة تقريبا اما عن صناديق العزل والتحكم فسوف اكتب عنها بالتفصيل اذا وفقنى الله لذلك.


----------



## انس الهيتي (20 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز هل لديك فكرة عن شكل ماخذ شفط غازات التخدير المتطايرة داخل غرف العمليات؟


----------



## sama (29 يناير 2008)

اخى مجدى شكرا لك على العلومات القيمة.
هل لديك رسومات توضيحية للنظامين؟


----------



## ENGMSH (30 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وعلى هذا التجاوب الرائع


----------



## أيمن عبدة (1 فبراير 2008)

ألأخ /مجدى الوكيل 
تحية طيبة وبعد
أردت أن أبعث لك بتحية طيبة فقط ولى الشرف أن تقبلها.
الراسل /أيمن عبد الغنى
شركة الهلال ( سابقا )


----------



## أيمن عبدة (1 فبراير 2008)

ألأخ / مجدى الوكيل .................. أل***** الخاص بى 
Ayman_abdg2001*********** 
( الهلال سابقا)


----------



## magdy el wakeel (4 فبراير 2008)

*عزيزى ايمن عبدة عزيزى انس الهيتى*

عزيزى ايمن عبدة ارجوا منك مسامحتى على التاخير فى الرد عليك وارد لك التحية وسلام الله عليك عسى ان تقبلها منى اما اخى انس الهيتى فمرفق توضيح عن ماخذ الغازات المتطايرة


----------



## magdy el wakeel (17 فبراير 2008)

*ترجمة المواصفات الفنيه للفلاتر لضواغط الهواء*

ترجمة المواصفات الفنيه للفلاتر لضواغط الهواء الواصفات الانجليزية وعذرا على ضعف الترجمة.


----------



## ساتي صالح محمد (20 فبراير 2008)

اولا احب ان اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي مجدي ولك كل تقديري علي الموضوع الرايع والمفيد ...
اريد ان اسال عن كيفية حساب حجم المحطه ( محطه الغاز في المستشفي ) ؟؟؟؟
واذا امكن الرفاق بعض الصور للمحطه


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (22 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ مجدي كفيت ووفيت يارائع


----------



## مهندس طبي خطر (10 مايو 2008)

لاخ مجدي ليس لدي شي أقوله لك سوى جزاك الله الف خيرا" بقدر ماانفعتنا ويجعل لك بكل حرف كتبته في ميزان حسناتك .
أخوك المهندس : صديق عبدالله عبدالهادي


----------



## magdy el wakeel (12 مايو 2008)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بك اخى صديق عبد الله وادعوا الله ان يجمعنا تحت ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل الا ظله


----------



## اسامة التاجوري (13 مايو 2008)

10/10 بجد ممتاز
اعطيك +a
تحياتي اخي العزيز


----------



## magdy el wakeel (7 يونيو 2008)

تسلم اخى اسامة وتحت امرك فى اى وقت


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (7 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم
وبارك الله فيك
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_adam (10 يوليو 2008)

:73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73:


magdy El Wakeel قال:


> اخوتى الاعزاء الجزء الثانى الذى سوف اذكر ما اعرفه عنه على امل ان يفيدنى اى اخ بتصحيح ما قد اقع فيه من اخطاء فى الجزء الاول كان الحديث عن مخرج الغاز الطبى والان الحديث عن شبكة المواسير الطبية ( المواسير الطبية هى مواسير مصنعة للاغراض الطبية وبعد تصنيعها عادة ما تشحن بغاز خامل لمنع تاكسد المواسير من الداخل وتقفل بدايه ونهاية كل ماسورة لمنع الشوائب و الاتربة عن التسرب الى داخلها و المتوافر منها بمنطقتنا العربية هى من انتاج شركتى موللر و شركة يورك شاير ) وكما قيل من قبل هناك النظام الانجليزى و كذلك الفرنسى و الفرق الرئيسى بينهم يظهر بوضوح فى تصميم واقطار شبكة المواسير
> فالنظام الفرنسى
> يعتمد على ان يخرج الغاز من المحطة المركزية بضغط متوسط ( من 8 : 10 بار ) وبناء عليه تكون اقطار المواسير الخارجه من المحطة المركزية الى الادوار المختلفة ( العمود الصاعد ) لا يزيد قطرها عن 16 مم معتمدا على انه وبفرض حدوث اى فاقد فى ضغط الغاز اثناء صعوده للادوار المختلفة لن يؤثر فى اى حال من الاحوال على ضغط التشغيل للاجهزة الذى يتم التحكم فيه بواسطة تركيب مخفض ثانوى على مداخل الادوار والاقسام المختلفة و مهمته تخفيض الضغط المتوسط الى ضغط التشغيل للاجهزة المختلفة وهو ضغط 4 بار وللمحافظة على هذا الضغط يتم تخفيض اقطار المواسير كلما تفرعت الى الاقسام المختلفة حتى نصل الى قطر 10 مم عند توصيل الشبكة الى مخرج الغاز كل ماسبق التحدث عنه لا يطبق على خط الشفط (خلخلة الهواء) حيث يحدد قطرها حسب قدرة ماكينة الشفط وعدد المخارج المركبة عليها ويمكن ان تبداء بقطر 54 مم فى المركز الطبيه الكبيرة علة ان تنتهى بقطر 10 مم.
> اما عن النظام الانجليزى
> ...



:73:


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووور جدا والموضوع اكتر من رائع


----------



## ahmed1500 (17 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا أخي , وبارك الله فيك.*


----------



## magdy el wakeel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزى الله عنى جميع المشاركين خير الجزاء واجعل القران ربيع قلوبنا وجلاء همنا جميعا اللهم اجعلنا من حفظة كتابك وتجاوز عن سيئاتنا واعنا على نفوسنا فانت خير معين يامالك الملك غفرانك غفرانك غفرانك لاتنسونى من صالح دعائكم بظهر الغيب


----------



## kh_eldaba (11 أكتوبر 2008)

أخواني الأعزاء كل عم وانتم بخير -راجياً من الله التوفيق لنا جميعاً.

المهم في توزيع مسارات الغازات الطبية وتحديد أقطار المواسير الموزعة ليس فقط الضغط ولكن المهم أكثر منه هو معدل السريان gases flow وهو الذي يتم علي أساسه احتساب قدرة المحطات سواء للأكسجين أو اكسيد النيتروز او الهواء الطبي او الشفط وهو الواضح تماما في HTM2022 هو الذينقوم بحساب عدد المخارج في كل قطاع ز
ولكل مخرج يحسب له معدل سريان معين حسب طبيعته بالغرفة. فمثلاً مخرج العمليات يحسب له غير غرفة المرضي ويتم تجميع كل قطاع علي حدة ويحسب لكل دور معدل السريان به ومنه يتم احتساب اقطار المواسير .
فليس كما تفضلتم بأن أكبر قطر في النظام الفرنسي هو 16 مم بل هناك صواعد أكبر 22مم مثلاً ويتم احتسابها علي اساس معدل السريان المطلوب .
في حالة طلب اي معلومات دقيقة برجاء الرجوع ل HTM2022 والذي به يمكن انشاء شبكة غازات باي عدد من المخارج .
لعلي قد بلغت قدر بسيط مما اعانني الله عليه 
لكم مني خالص الدعاء بالتوفيق لي ولكم.
اخيكم: خالد أحمد الضبع
ت: 0106683723


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مــــــشـــــكوريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن على المعلومات


----------



## الدكة (25 أكتوبر 2008)

هل لنا بمساعدة وإدراج جداول تصريفات الخاص بالكود Htm2022 لكل غاز من الغازات الطبية (الاكسجين/أكسيد النيتروز/الفاكيوم/... الخ )والتي على بنائها يتم حساب أقطار المواسير .


----------



## iloveEgypt (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## magdy el wakeel (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*اخى العزيز خالد الضبع.*

لقد زودتنا سيادتك بمعلومة قيمة تحتاج الى مزيد من الشرح ارجوا من سيادتكم التكرم وبيان كيف ان فتحة الخروج لاى محطة اكسجين فى النظام الفرنسى لا تتجاوز 16 مم ويمكن ان اركب عليها ماسورة اكبر 22 مم مثلا كما تفضلتم سيادتكم وما هو مقدار التغيير فى الضغوط الذى وكيف يمكن حسابه اذا انتقل اضغط من قطر صغير ال قطر اكبر منه ارجوا من سيادتكم ان تشرحوا لنا باستفاضة حتى تكتمل معلوماتنا واشكرك على مرورك العطر.


----------



## kh_eldaba (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز: مجدي الوكيل 
الأخوة الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
عند محبس الخروج من المحطة يكون 16 مم (يمكن ان يكون 14مم او 12 مم علي حسب الطلب من الشركة المصنعة مثالاً شركة Taema الفرنسية والتي لها سابقة اعمال كثيرة بمصر) وعنده يمكن ان نحول الي مقطع اكبر وليكن 22 مم وذلك لحاجتنا الي flow معدل سريان اكبر وهو الذي علي اساسه تم اختيار معدل سريان المحطة لتناسب احتياجات المستشفي وذلك في بداية التصميم واحتساب اعداد المخارج في كل غرفة ومنطقة او قطاع علي حسب منطقة تواجد المخرج ( غرف مرضي -عمليات -طواريء .....الخ ) وزيادة القطر هو فقط للحصول علي معدل سريان اعلي وعند التحويل لقطر اكبر وحدوث انخفاض الضغط فاننا نقوم بزيادة الضغط من مخفضات الضغط بالمحطة لتكون القراءة عند مخفضات الأدوار تساوي 8:10 بار ومخفضات الأدوار تقوم بالتخفيض الي الضغط المستخدم وهو في حدود 4 بار كل هذا بالنظام الفرنسي .
وهنا المقصود هو الحصول علي معدل السريان المطلوب للغرف ككل دون حدوث هبوط في اي من احداها عند تشغيل مكثف للمخارج و وكذلك بالنسبة للضغط والذي يمكننا ضبطه كما وضحنا سالفاً. لذلك فاننا نقوم بزيادة قطر الماسورة بدءا من غرفة المحطة مباشرة بعد المحبس المغذي للمستشفي وبذلك يمكن ان يكون الضغط عند الماسورة 16 مم بالمحطة اكبر بقليل ليعطينا الضغط المطلوب عند مخفضات الأدوار .
ارجو ان يكون هذا التوضيح كافياً والا اكون قد اطلت عليكم سائلاً المولي ان يوفقنا جميعاً لما فيه الخير .
في انتظار ردكم لعلي خطأ في أي جزء مما سرد.


----------



## magdy el wakeel (31 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزى المهندس خالد لك كل الشكر على توضيح ما خفى علينا ونرجوا منك توضيح نقطة اخيرة حتى لا نطيل عليك وهى العلاقة بين معدل السريان و الضغط .
كما انك لم ترد على سؤالى السابق وهو ما هو مقدار التغيير فى الضغوط الذى وكيف يمكن حسابه اذا انتقل اضغط من قطر صغير ال قطر اكبر منه واذا كان ضغط الخروج من المحطة 8 بار مثلا و انتقلت الى قطر اعلى فالضغط سيقل بالتاكيد فهل يمكن ان ارفع ضغط الخروج من المحطة ام اكتفى بالقطر الذى اقترحته الشركة المصممة للمحطة والتى تم معايرتها على اساسها حيث ان محطات تايما مثلا تعطى معدل سريان 100 م مكعب عند ضغط 8 يار على نفس فتحة الخروج دون زيادة او نقصان فهل اذا تمت زيادة قطر الخروج يمكن لهذة المحطة مثلا ان تعطى معدل سريان اعلى.
واخيرا اشكر لك اهتمامك وادعوا الله ان ينفعنا بك ولا تنسانا من صالح دعائك بظهر الغيب.


----------



## magdy el wakeel (31 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوانى الاعزاء بما اننا لم نتلقى ردا من اخينا خالد ربما لا نشغاله عنا فاننى احيطكم علما انه بالنسبة لمحطات الغاز سواء الاكسجين او اكسيد النيتروز او الهواء فلا يجب الانتقال من قطر خروج كل محطة الى قطر اكبر فهذا لم يرد فى اى مواصفة هندسية معروفة ولا توجد مقاييس يمكن لنا الاعتماد عليها وارجوا من كل من اراد ان ينشر تصحيحا لما جاء فى الموضوع ان يذكر المرجع الذى اعتمد عليه وليس مجرد رأيه الشخصى او خبرته مع شديد احترامى لكل من له رأي مخالف ولكن الموضوع يقرأه المتخصص وغير المتخصص فبرجاء التأكد من صحة المعلومات التى تضاف الى الموضوع وفقنا الله واياكم ولا تنسونا من دعائكم بظهر الغيب


----------



## الدكة (13 يناير 2009)

الى الان لم الاجابة عن السؤال السابق : هو كيفية حساب الاقطار لمجموعة مخارج مثلاً (15 مخرج اكسجين ) على فرع واحد (ماسورة)على التوالي . مع المرجع 

وهل يمكن حساب القطر اوالصاعد مثلاً :بعدد المخارج او بكمية الغاز المارة بالماسورة


----------



## magdy el wakeel (26 فبراير 2009)

اكثر من 4000 مشارك ولا يوجد 4000 مشاركة بالدعاء اخوانى انا فى حاجه لدعائكم بظهر الغيب فلا تنسونى من دعائكم


----------



## حااارث (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يكرموووووو على الموضوع والردود الجميله
بحكم عملي في صيانه الأجهزه غير الطبيه في المستشفى
فانه يفضل عند تصميم شبكة الغازات الطبيه الاكثار من وضع المحابس وذلك لسهولة الصيانه ولغمكانيه الكشف عن حدوث أي تسريب في المستقبل
مثلاً.. يفضل فصل كل دور من أدوار المستشفي بمحبس خاص
تفصل الأقسام بمحابس خاصه ،كذلك الغرف داخل كل قسم بمحبس خاص
مع ملاحظة أن بعض شركات تصميم شبكة الغازات تحاول التقليل من المحابس قدر الامكان للكلفه الاقتصاديه ولانها في الغالب تكون معروفه ضمناً ولا تدرج في العقد ببند خاص فيسهل التلاعب بها -وللأسف لقلة الأمانه في عالمنا العربي-


----------



## therarocky (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز م/ مجدي الوكيل 
ومشكوووووووور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سعد حشمة (2 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك فأنت من النادرين من هذا الزمان 
فأكرم الكرماء من يعطي غيره أغلى الكنوز و هو ثمرة العقل


----------



## magdy el wakeel (8 أبريل 2009)

اخى العزيز حارث
بخصوص الاكثار من وضع المحابس بشبكة الغاز وعدم ادراجها فى العقود فهذا خطأ من وضع بنود العقد وعدم استعانته بمتخصص عموما يجب ان يكون على مدخل كل جناح بالمستشفي صندوق عزل بداخله محابس للعزل اما عن قلة الامانة فان شبكة الغازات من المكونات التى لو تعطلت فى اى مستشفى ينتج عن تعطلها فقدان ارواح لبعض المرضى سواء فى اقسام الرعايات او الاطفال المبتسرين مما يعرض من نفذ سبكة الغاز الى الوقوف بين يدى المولي عز وجل وفى رقبته دماء المرضي لو تناول كل منا الامر من هذا المنظور لتراجع قبل ان يرتكب اى خطأ فى تنفيذ سبكة الغاز وندعو الله لنا وللجميع بالهداية.


----------



## magdy el wakeel (8 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز سعد حشمه واخي therarocky جزاكم الله انتم وجميع المشاركيين عنى خير الجزاء وجمعنا تحت ظل عرشه فنحن المتحابون فى الله وانى احبكم فى الله.


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (21 يونيو 2009)

ألف شكر لكل من ساهم في إثراء هذا الموضوع وشكرا الأخ / وجــــــــــــــــدي الوكيـــــــــــــل ألف ألف شكر


----------



## م.علي الشقاقي (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي مجدي


----------



## mohebegy (25 يونيو 2009)

i like the good spirit between all the members here ,and this deserve big clap


----------



## mohebegy (25 يونيو 2009)

لأ اعرف ان اعبر عن مدي امتناني لك و عن مجهودك الفائق في توصيل المعلومه يابشمهندس مجدي وربنا يديك علي اد تعبك يااخي


----------



## magdy el wakeel (25 يونيو 2009)

*اخي العزيز شكري عبد الرحمن وعلي الشقاقي و mohepegy مع حفظ الالقاب جزاكم الله انتم وجميع المشاركيين عنى خير الجزاء وجمعنا تحت ظل عرشه فنحن المتحابون فى الله وانى احبكم فى الله.*​


----------



## samer-1200 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو التكرم و التفضل في كيفية حساب استطاعة محطات الأوكسيجين و الهواء و الفاكيوم و شكراً


----------



## magdy el wakeel (27 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز سمير برجاء قراءة جميع اجزاء الموضوع وستجد الرد ان شاء الله


----------



## ghost_adel (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير
لكم كل الشكر على الافاده والمعاونه


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا*
وبارك الله فيك مشرفنا على الاسئلة القيمة​


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (18 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع شيق يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (18 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم وفق كاتب هذا الموضوع عن المسلمين خير الجزاء

ولا تنسى نية النفع للمسلمين

أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## hmmed (30 أغسطس 2009)

هل من الممكن تعريفي على طريقة تصميم شبكه غاز اللحام الصناعي واكون لمكم من الشاكرين


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

سر في درب الرحمن و الله يوفقك


----------



## نور محمد علي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المعومات


----------



## نور محمد علي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هانى احمد فوده (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم احب اعرفكم انه يوجد محطات غازات طبيه المانى ايضا زات طبيعه عمل مختلفه وهى ماركه دريجر


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا اخوتي في الله


----------



## البشري*** (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسأل الله يااخ مجدي ان يوفقك وان يكتب ذلك في موازين حسناتك وان يجزيك خير الجزاء على هذا الشرح الوافي والمستفيض.
بقي يااخ مجدي سؤال؟
عند الانتهاء من شبكات الغازات الطبيه وتركيب المحطات .كيف تتم عمليه الاستلام من المقاول والتحقق من ان النظام يعمل بشكل جيد واهي الاختبارات اللازمه.(طبعا السؤال يشمل الاكسجين, الشفط, النيتروز, الهواء الطبي)؟


----------



## magdy el wakeel (9 يناير 2010)

الأخ العزيز البشرى.
اشكر لك مرورك العطر لقد سالت سؤلا فات علي الإجابة عليه وهى كيفية استلام الأعمال المذكورة من شركة المقاولات التي تنفذها وهو من أهم الأعمال في شبكات الغاز ويبدأ استلام الأعمال من الشركة المنفذة عند بدء تنفيذ شبكة الغازات ويكون كالتالي:
1.	يجب التأني في اختيار الشركة المنفذة ومراجعة سابقة أعمال هذه الشركة جيدا قبل التعاقد معها.
2.	عند توريد أي معدة لموقع العمل يجب التأكد من كونها هي نفس المعدة التي كلف المقاول بتوريدها ويجب أن يكون معها كتالوج اصلي ولو من باب الإطلاع عليه مع كتالوج الصيانة وكذلك شهادة منشأ لهذه المعدة كذلك التأكد من البيانات الفنية وسنه الصنع الموجودة علي المعدة.
3.	عند التنفيذ يكون التنفيذ حسب الشرط الموجودة بالموضوع وخصوصا تركيبات المواسير.
4.	يجب تشغيل المعدات والتأكد من عملها بشكل سليم بالنسبة لمحطات الأكسجين والنيتروز – تكون الضغوط الخارجة منها مضبوطة – تقوم بالنقل الاتوماتيكي بين جانبي المحطات – يتم تشغيل المنظم الاحتياطي وتجربته (سبق التحقق من منشأ هذه المعدات).
5.	بالنسبة لمحطات الهواء والشفط تكون الضغوط الخارجة منها مضبوطة كما جاء في الموضوع – تقوم بالنقل الاتوماتيكي بين ماكينتي الشفط وكذلك الحال مع ماكينات الهواء.
6.	التأكد من الضغوط الداخلة والخارجة من منظمات الأدوار.
7.	يتم ضغط جميع أجزاء الشبكة بضغط لا يقل عن 10 بار وذلك قبل تركيب مخارج الغاز ثم يتم إغلاق اسطوانة الأكسجين أو ماكينة الهواء التي سبق ضغط الشبكة بها ومراقبة عدادت الضغط سواء في المحطات المركزية أو في الأدوار المختلفة وملاحظة هل تظل الضغوط ثابتة أم تقل وذلك خلال مدة زمنية لا تقل عن 24 ساعة ويجب أن يتم التأكد من إغلاق غرفة المحطات المركزية بواسطة المالك ولا يتم فتحها إلا بواسطته في حالة عدم ثبات الضغوط يدل ذلك علي وجود تسريب في خطوط الغاز بالشبكة ويقوم المقاول بمراجعة خطوط الغاز لمعرفة مكان التسرب ثم يعاد الاختبار مرة أخرى.
8.	إذا تم تركيب مخارج الغاز قبل اختبارات التسريب فيراعي أن لا يزيد ضغط الاختبار عن 6 بار بعد منظمات الأدوار وذلك حفاظا علي المخارج.
9.	هناك نسب تفاوت بسيطة يتم التغاضي عنها عند استلام الأعمال.
أخي البشري أشكرك عل سؤالك الهام جدا ووفقنا الله في استكمال ما قد ينقص في هذا الموضوع.


----------



## mhmdkreem (23 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## imad kharma (24 يونيو 2010)

يرجى من الأخ الكريم أو الزملاء تزويدنا بدراسة لشبكات غاز منزلية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مجدى بكر (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز وفى انتظار المزيد وفقك الله


----------



## bajaj1990 (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
ارجوا منكم مساعدتى فى كيفية حساب احجام اسطوانات غاز الاكسوجين وال nitrous oxide
علما بانى قمت بحساب معدل الدخول الرئيسى للمستشفى باللتر فى الدقيقه..
كيف احولها الى حجم اسطوانات فى الغازين.
جزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## magdy el wakeel (17 يوليو 2010)

*اخوتي في الله.
اعتذر اتغيبي عن المنتدى في الفترة الاخيرة وارجوا من كل من شارك في الموضوع ان يتقبل هذه الدعوة خالصة لوجه الله.*


----------



## الطيران معشوقي (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك اللة فيك 
ويعطيك العافية


----------



## magdy el wakeel (29 يوليو 2010)

*اخى الفاضل / الطيران معشوقي*


----------



## bme-fuad (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراًَ والله انا استفدت كثير 
ومعلوماتكم ومداخلاتكم منطقية جداَ 
اسأل الله القدير أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان جسناتكم ...
والشكر الجزيل لمنتدانا والقائمين عليه بالتوفيق،،،،


----------



## bajaj1990 (3 أغسطس 2010)

please if i am designing my oxygen primary supply as a VIE tank....and secondary supply will be automatic manifold system (as in page 3 table 2 in HTM02-01) how many hours should be taken into consideration for the manifold design...?
hope anyone can help me....


----------



## magdy el wakeel (17 أغسطس 2010)

bajaj1990 قال:


> please if i am designing my oxygen primary supply as a vie tank....and secondary supply will be automatic manifold system (as in page 3 table 2 in htm02-01) how many hours should be taken into consideration for the manifold design...?
> Hope anyone can help me....



اخي العزيز
لو كنت في بلاد الانجليز وحدثت احد بالفرنسية فلن يجيبك مع انه يعرف الفرنسية الا انه يعتز بلغته وقوميته فهل يمكن ان تكتب لنا رسالتك بالعربية فهى لغة اهل الجنة جعلنا الله منهم جميعا اللهم امين امين امين


----------



## e.berakdar (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على الصور التوضيحية


----------



## mausa (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م.عز (14 يناير 2011)

مهنـدس مجدي الوكيــل

لـك خالـص شكري وفائـق الاحتـرام على ما قدمتـه من الشرح المستفيض بقدر الامكان وتقديـم خبرتـك على طبق من الذهب لأعضـاء هذا المنتدي الطيـب 

قرأت موضوعك من البدايـة و اعتبره من اقـوى المواضيع اللتـي قرأتها في مجال شبكات الغازات الطبية من حيث الروح الطيبـة في تقديم المعلومة

تحياتـي و شكري لسيادتـك


----------



## ahmadba (15 يناير 2011)

يسلمووووووووووووووووا


----------



## عمران احمد (3 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ِAbdhkhatib (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ... ولكن الجزء الثالث لم استطع إليه سبيلا


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (10 مارس 2011)

مشكور كتيير


----------



## دمتم بخير (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ الغالى/مجدى الوكيل
بارك الله فيك وجعل كل ماقدمته وتقدمه خالصا لوجه الله وفى ميزان حسناتك وأن يكون لك عتقا من النار الذى اسأل المولى عز وجل أن يقينا منها جميعا امين امين امين
وأرجوا من حضرتك التكرم بشرح وسرد مثال عملى لتصميم الغازات لمستشفى ما, حتى يتم به جل الافاده.


----------



## دمتم بخير (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*نرجوا مثال عملى لتصميم الغازات لمستشفى*



دمتم بخير قال:


> الأخ الغالى/مجدى الوكيل
> بارك الله فيك وجعل كل ماقدمته وتقدمه خالصا لوجه الله وفى ميزان حسناتك وأن يكون لك عتقا من النار الذى اسأل المولى عز وجل أن يقينا منها جميعا امين امين امين
> وأرجوا من حضرتك التكرم بشرح وسرد مثال عملى لتصميم الغازات لمستشفى ما, حتى يتم به جل الافاده.


ومشكور يالغالى


----------



## dodo2050 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز لقد تم تنفيذ شبكة غازات طبيه وعند بدا استعمالها غضب الساده الاطباء وقالوا(ماشفنا مواسير الغازات تكون باينه عند الاسره وكل المستشفيات الكبيره ما نرى سوى الماخرج فقط وقالوا ماهذا المنظر الغير شيك)ارجو توضيح هذه النقطه و لفى صور يريت شكرا


----------



## Spider_2005 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا ووفق ان شاء اللة


----------



## e.berakdar (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## yaseen.khbory (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ما رايك بمحطات توليد الاكسجين


----------



## Al-Fox (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر الميز من التفصيل


----------



## yaseraj (20 أكتوبر 2011)

"من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا"
اخي الفاضل واستاذي مجدي الوكيل
اسأل الله ان يرفع من درجاتك ويرحم والديك و والدي
جزاك الله عنا كل خير
وكتبه الله لك عملا صالحا لمدى الحياه

موفق باذن الله


----------



## باسم حسين خضير (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بالف خير 
ارجوا من حضراتكم البحث عن الكتاب ادناه وارساله الي ولكم الاجر من الله ومني الشكر والتقدير
*Water Supply & Waste Water Engineering by A.K. Upadhyay, D. Lal*


----------



## علاء فاضل (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل كل ماقدمته وتقدمه خالصا لوجه الله وفى ميزان حسناتك وأن يكون لك عتقا من النار الذى اسأل المولى عز وجل أن يقينا منها جميعا امين


----------



## ابراهيم فاخوري (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جهد عظيم


----------



## ابراهيم فاخوري (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بس تصميم الشبكة غير واضح (جداول ومخططات)


----------



## اابو مصطفى العراقي (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## احباب الله (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## mohammed ghazy (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (27 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم , لوسمحتم لو فية اي حد يقدر يفيدني في كيفية حساب كمية الغاز الخارجة للغازات التالية ( الميثان , ثاني اكسيد الكربون , الهيليوم , الارجون , lpg , النيتروجين , الاستيلين ) وذلك لعدم توافرهم في المواصفة الفنية htm2022
ارجو الرد بسرعة وشكرا


----------



## ameeno (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس محمد بو علام قال:


> السلام عليكم , لوسمحتم لو فية اي حد يقدر يفيدني في كيفية حساب كمية الغاز الخارجة للغازات التالية ( الميثان , ثاني اكسيد الكربون , الهيليوم , الارجون , lpg , النيتروجين , الاستيلين ) وذلك لعدم توافرهم في المواصفة الفنية htm2022
> ارجو الرد بسرعة وشكرا





الرجاء ذكر الغرض من إستخدام تلك الغازات, فهل هي للمعمل مثلا أو غير ذلك؟


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ameeno قال:


> الرجاء ذكر الغرض من إستخدام تلك الغازات, فهل هي للمعمل مثلا أو غير ذلك؟


ايوة الاستخدام للمعمل.


----------



## ameeno (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس محمد بو علام قال:


> ايوة الاستخدام للمعمل.





أنظر الملف في المرفقات, ستجد ما يفيدك إن شاء الله


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ameeno قال:


> أنظر الملف في المرفقات, ستجد ما يفيدك إن شاء الله


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (31 ديسمبر 2011)

لوسمحت كنت عايز الكتاب الاصلي للجزء اللي حضرتك بعتة لي


----------



## ameeno (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*Facility Piping Systems Handbook, 3rd Edition*


Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?mzijtlwygty
​


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (1 يناير 2012)

ameeno قال:


> *facility piping systems handbook, 3rd edition*
> 
> 
> link: http://www.mediafire.com/?mzijtlwygty
> ​



جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا على المساعدة


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (2 يناير 2012)

لو سمحتي يااخي كنت عايز اعرف كيفية حساب أقطار الانابيب لجميع الغازات سواء في المعامل او المستشفيات بطريقة بسيطة هل ممكن افادتي ؟ واسف ع الازعاج


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (2 يناير 2012)

وبالنسبة ايضا لل lpg اريد ايضا كيفية حساب أقطار الانابيب


----------



## ameeno (2 يناير 2012)

مهندس محمد بو علام قال:


> لو سمحتي يااخي كنت عايز اعرف كيفية حساب أقطار الانابيب لجميع الغازات سواء في المعامل او المستشفيات بطريقة بسيطة هل ممكن افادتي ؟ واسف ع الازعاج




تابع هذا الموضوع أدناه, الخطوة القادمة في الموضوع ستكون عن إختيار المواسير


*تصميم, تنفيذ, إختبار و تسليم أنظمة توزيع الغاز الطبي (mgps)*​ 
وإذا كنت على عجلة, فيمكنك مراجعة المرجع الذي أرفقته من قبل فستجد به أمثله. كل ما عليك هو البحث عن Pipe Sizing

مثال : ستجد في الفقرة 14.112 طريقة حساب الأقطار للغازات الطبية للمستشفيات



> وبالنسبة ايضا لل lpg اريد ايضا كيفية حساب أقطار الانابيب


ستجد كل ما تريد في هذا الموضوع أدناه:


*حسابات خزان و مواسير غاز البترول المسال LPG - calculation*​



تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (3 يناير 2012)

لو سمحتم انا عارف اني اثقلت عليك بس لو موجود عند حضرتك جميع الاكواد العالمية زي asme < ansi > وهكذا


----------



## ameeno (3 يناير 2012)

مهندس محمد بو علام قال:


> لو سمحتم انا عارف اني اثقلت عليك بس لو موجود عند حضرتك جميع الاكواد العالمية زي asme < ansi > وهكذا





ما هو الكود الذي تريده بالضبط, asme و ansi لديهم أكواد كثيرة !؟


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (3 يناير 2012)

طب أريد british standard


----------



## ameeno (3 يناير 2012)

مهندس محمد بو علام قال:


> طب أريد british standard




نفس السؤال, هل تريد كل أكواد british standard أما كود معيّن, مثلا الكود البريطاني لتصميم شبكة الغازات الطبية؟ الرجاء التحديد


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (3 يناير 2012)

ameeno قال:


> نفس السؤال, هل تريد كل أكواد british standard أما كود معيّن, مثلا الكود البريطاني لتصميم شبكة الغازات الطبية؟ الرجاء التحديد


ايوة الكود البريطاني لتصميم شبكة الغازات الطبية


----------



## ameeno (3 يناير 2012)

مهندس محمد بو علام قال:


> ايوة الكود البريطاني لتصميم شبكة الغازات الطبية




إذا فأنت تبحث عن كود htm 2022 أو htm 02-01


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (3 يناير 2012)

ameeno قال:


> إذا فأنت تبحث عن كود htm 2022 أو htm 02-01


ايوة 
وفية سؤال تاني انا ذاهب غدا لتوصيل غاز lpg الى مطبخ فما هي الخطوات التي يجب أخذها لتصميم شبكة lpg داخل المطبخ؟


----------



## ameeno (3 يناير 2012)

مهندس محمد بو علام قال:


> ايوة
> وفية سؤال تاني انا ذاهب غدا لتوصيل غاز lpg الى مطبخ فما هي الخطوات التي يجب أخذها لتصميم شبكة lpg داخل المطبخ؟




*كود HTM 02-01*

http://www.4shared.com/rar/An6rBzSt/MEDICAL_GAS_CODE_HTM_02-01.html

*كود HTM 2022*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=58348&d=1275053872


لتصميم شبكة lpg قم بمراجعة الموضوع أدناه, منتهى البساطة

​*حسابات خزان و مواسير غاز البترول المسال LPG - calculation*


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (4 يناير 2012)

يعطيك العافية وشكرااا


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (5 يناير 2012)

ameeno قال:


> *كود HTM 02-01*
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/An6rBzSt/MEDICAL_GAS_CODE_HTM_02-01.html
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء , بس انا كان عندي استفسار صغير بشأن الموضوع دة , انا في الوقت الحالي في عمل تركيب وتمديد غاز lpg وعندي امكانية ايضا ان ادخل في مجال الغازات الطبية فهل هذا المجال مفيد لي كمهندس ميكانيكا بور يعني كخبرة وكدة ؟ دة سؤال مهم جدا بالنسبة ليا


----------



## احمد عبدالجوادسالم (7 يناير 2012)

اشكر كل من فى الملتقى على المجهود وجزاكم الله به خير انواع الغارات الطبية وعملها كل غاز على حدا لو تكرمتم عاى


----------



## ameeno (7 يناير 2012)

احمد عبدالجوادسالم قال:


> اشكر كل من فى الملتقى على المجهود وجزاكم الله به خير انواع الغارات الطبية وعملها كل غاز على حدا لو تكرمتم عاى




راجع هذا الموضوع:
*تصميم, تنفيذ, إختبار و تسليم أنظمة توزيع الغاز الطبي (mgps)*


----------



## Omar Al Makosi (8 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه . فقط تصحيحا للأخ عن أقطار المخارج (outlets)>الأنجليزي 15ملم والفرنسي 12ملم. وردا على أستفسار الأخ البغدادي عن أقطار الأنابيب ,الأخ مجدي كان قد تحدث عن ضغط الغاز من المصدر وحسب القانون الأنجليزي ,علي سبيل المثال نأخذ الأوكسيجين . ضغط الغاز الخارج من المصدر 4 بار والضغط المطلوب خروجه من المأخذ أو المخرج (4 بار) أيضا . ومن هنا يجب عليك الأخذ بعين الأعتبار عدد المخارجx 75% = كميه الغاز المطلوبه في القسم أو الغرفه الواحدة . ومن هنا يجب حساب أقطار البايبات حتى لا يحصل عندك مفاقيد للغاز في حال إستخدام أكثر من مخرج في آن واحد .


----------



## Omar Al Makosi (8 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه . فقط تصحيحا للأخ عن أقطار المخارج (outlets)>الأنجليزي 15ملم والفرنسي 12ملم. وردا على أستفسار الأخ البغدادي عن أقطار الأنابيب ,الأخ مجدي كان قد تحدث عن ضغط الغاز من المصدر وحسب القانون الأنجليزي ,علي سبيل المثال نأخذ الأوكسيجين . ضغط الغاز الخارج من المصدر 4 بار والضغط المطلوب خروجه من المأخذ أو المخرج (4 بار) أيضا . ومن هنا يجب عليك الأخذ بعين الأعتبار عدد المخارجx 75% = كميه الغاز المطلوبه في القسم أو الغرفه الواحدة . ومن هنا يجب حساب أقطار البايبات حتى لا يحصل عندك مفاقيد للغاز في حال إستخدام أكثر من مخرج في آن واحد .


----------



## ameeno (9 يناير 2012)

omar al makosi قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه . فقط تصحيحا للأخ عن أقطار المخارج (outlets)>الأنجليزي 15ملم والفرنسي 12ملم. وردا على أستفسار الأخ البغدادي عن أقطار الأنابيب ,الأخ مجدي كان قد تحدث عن ضغط الغاز من المصدر وحسب القانون الأنجليزي ,علي سبيل المثال نأخذ الأوكسيجين . *ضغط الغاز الخارج من المصدر 4 بار* والضغط المطلوب خروجه من المأخذ أو المخرج (4 بار) أيضا . ومن هنا يجب عليك الأخذ بعين الأعتبار عدد المخارجx 75% = كميه الغاز المطلوبه في القسم أو الغرفه الواحدة . ومن هنا يجب حساب أقطار البايبات حتى لا يحصل عندك مفاقيد للغاز في حال إستخدام أكثر من مخرج في آن واحد .





المعذرة أخي, ولكن ضغط الغاز من المصدر حسب الكود الإنجليزي ليس 4 بار وإنما 4.2 بار, حيث أن 0.2 بار هو الفقد في الضغط المسموح به ببتغلب على المقاومة التي يجدها السريان في الأنابيب و الوصلات و الصمامات.

الضغط المطلوب عند أبعد مخرج يجب أن لا يقل عن 4 بار ولذلك يتم ضبط مصدر الإمداد على 4.2 بار للأخذ في الحسبان الفقد(مقدار 0.2 بار كحد أقصى).



ملحوظة: هذا الكلام بالنسبة للأنظمة التي تعمل بضغط 4 بار (400 kpa)


تحياتي


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (10 يناير 2012)

لو سمحتم كنت عايز كتب مفيدة في غاز البترول المسال lpg ضروري وأتمنى من الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## مهندس محمد بو علام (10 يناير 2012)

ارجو المساعدة , عندي مشروع lpg داخل معامل وعندي 5 معامل كل معمل يحتوي عل 6 مخارج تقريبا كنت عايز احسب الاقطار لكل المواسير لان فية مواسير ماشية في الطرقات ومواشير داخل المعامل والماسورة الرئيسية أيضا ولكن أريد حسابات علمية دقيقة من واقع مراجع علمية


----------



## kesho alhg (30 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك المهندس مجدى الوكيل وبلمناسبة للى عايز قيفزان وبسكات وعلقات او عايز يعمل اى عينة بلستك او كوتش او صاج او حديد او اى معدن دة رقمى 01225053592 اخوكم كريم


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي النمر (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي النمر (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع جداوجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shaban337322 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا أخى الفاضل مجدي الوكيل 
قد سبق والتقينا تلفونيا و بارك الله فيكم
اخيك شعبان محمود الاجهزة الطبية سوهاج


----------



## dohengineer (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

جهود مشكورة بارك الله بكم وبجهودكم وافاض عليكم من علمه


----------



## tahernabieh (22 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزير شاكرين على المجهود الكبير و اتمنى من الله ان تشرح تصميم شبكة الغازات الخاصة بالمعامل مدعم بالمرفقات وكل مايمكن استخدامه فى عملية التصميم


----------



## غطفان حنو (5 فبراير 2014)

مشششششششششششكور يا باشا


----------



## sara_85 (10 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 

تلاحظ داخل مواسير الغازات الطبية أثناء التركيب وجود آثار للكربون (داخل الماسورة أسود تماماً) ... لماذا؟ برغم إستخدام غاز النيتروجين أثناء اللحام!!

هل هناك طريقة لإزالة تلك الآثار؟ وهل مسموح بإستخدام تلك المواسير بحالتها للمرضى أم إنها تمثل خطراً صحياً عليهم؟؟


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (23 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2014)

مهندس محمد بو علام قال:


> السلام عليكم , لوسمحتم لو فية اي حد يقدر يفيدني في كيفية حساب كمية الغاز الخارجة للغازات التالية ( الميثان , ثاني اكسيد الكربون , الهيليوم , الارجون , lpg , النيتروجين , الاستيلين ) وذلك لعدم توافرهم في المواصفة الفنية htm2022
> ارجو الرد بسرعة وشكرا


https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...achment_data/file/153576/HTM_02-01_Part_B.pdf


----------



## aati badri (8 أبريل 2014)

الجزء الاول من الكود البريطاني
والجزء الثاني بالمداخلة السابقة
https://www.gov.uk/government/upload...-01_Part_A.pdf


----------



## المامبا (17 أكتوبر 2014)

كان عندي استفسار بالنسبة لأكواد تصميم شبكات الغازات الطبية ما هي الاكواد العالمية في هذا الموضوع لأنه على حد علمي انه يوجد كود بريطاني htm 02 وكذلك الكود الفرنسي afnor وكذلك الكود الالماني din كما توجد بعض الاكواد في هذا الموضوع nfpa - asme وغيرها .

فاذا كان النظام انجليزي او فرنسي او الماني فعلى أي اساس أو على كود سينفذ علما ً بان الكود الانجليزي المعروف هو htm 2022


----------



## magdy el wakeel (24 ديسمبر 2014)

اعتذر لكل اخوتى اعضاء الملتقي عن غيابي عن الملتقي لظروف خاصة وانا تحت امر حضراتكم في اى استفسار.


----------



## فتوح محمد شحاته (2 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رائد الكواز (20 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله بكم وارجو من السيد مجدي الوكيل magdy el wakeel مساعدتي في حساب اقطار المواسير لمستشفى 76سرير او الاتصال به ولكم جزيا الشكر وفائق الاحترام


----------



## رائد الكواز (20 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

الاخوة الاعزاء ..من باستطاعته مساعدتي لحساب اقطار المواسير لمستشفى يتالف من 76 سرير


----------



## رائد الكواز (20 أبريل 2015)

لمراسلتي على الياهو sahabcom


----------



## رائد الكواز (20 أبريل 2015)

كيف يمكنني الاتصال بحضرتكم او بامكانكم مراسلتي على الياهو sahabcom حيث لدي الكثير من الاسئلة والاستفسارات لحضرتكم واكونى شاكرا اتصالكم بي


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (6 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ونفعنا واياكم بما نتعلم


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (28 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة
الا يوجد مهندس متخصص يتحدث عن تفاصيل التركيب و الفحص و الاختبار و التسليم فى الموقع


----------



## prey eagle (3 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس مجدي الوكيل على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك المسلمين 
أرجو من سيادتكم معرفة كيفية عمل الحسابات الهيدروليكة لمشروع غازات طبية لمستشفى عن طريق ملفات الاكسيل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمرو فرج (10 أكتوبر 2015)

مجهود رائع نتمنى المزيد


----------



## corolla (24 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (7 ديسمبر 2016)

*كيفية حساب الاستهلاك*

السلام عليكم . كيف يمكن حساب كمية استهلاك الغازات والتى من خلال يتم تحديد استهلاك المحطات

وما هي المخارج التى يتم تركيبها لاقسام المعامل والاشعة


----------



## hamed elg (29 يناير 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ومغفرة ورضوانه . جزاكم الله وبارك فيكم فيما يحبه ويرضاءه . ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم . يا الله اللهم آمين يارب العالمين .


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (30 مارس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MohamedMahrous (26 أكتوبر 2022)

محتاج شيت ضروري جدا جدا جدا لتصميم كلية طب اسنان ومحتاج الكود الخاص بالاسنان HTM ومحتاج sheet يحسب pressure drop


----------

